# Employer kept me on tourist visa and is now having me exit country for visa run



## DrVanNostrand (May 21, 2012)

Greetings,

My current employer painted a very rosy picture of himself and the company along with the commissions I would earn if I would accept a lower salary than requested.I agreed to 8000 aed(my months income) and found that he was full of it.When I joined the company I exited to go to India for 10 days and came back on a tourist visa to work for the company.When i enquired why I was on tourist visa, he gave me a story of the local pro passport had to be renewed and I swallowed this tripe. Now my colleague who has taken pity on me has confided that they intentionally got me here on a tourist visa to see how if I would work out.
Since then he renewed it and can't do it again.Now he claims to have arranged the residence visa but I have to exit the country for 4 days in order to process it.

Couple of points more
1. The commissions pitched to me were not dependent on my performance as a salesperson(I joined as a marketing professional) but I was told it was a profit share to be given to all employees as a token of his generosity.However very soon I was put on sales detail and another less lucrative structure was given to my great consternation.
2.I am told by my colleague that I won't see any commissions whatsoever even though I brought in some revenue.
3.My work has not been lackluster but not outstanding either.
4. I have been pretty assertive on the matter of visa ,and while generally he is bad tempered and arrogant, he becomes almost kittenish and apologetic when I repeatedly raise this issue.
5.I don't have any offer letter or employment contract
6. Can I ask him to pay for airfare for travel?

Can anyone let me know what my options are
Thanks


----------

